# Plowz



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Thoughts anyone? They keep popping up on my facebook account and I see they are a sponsor now. Anyone know what they are paying per drive to the contractor????


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

My guess, they keep at least 70% of the take.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1705323 said:


> Plowz stole money off my night stand last night!


you are the one doing driveways for them!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I see they'll plow my own driveway for $35. I'm gonna sign up so my wife can get out for work in the morning and I don't have to worry about getting cut off, if you know what I mean!!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

How are they any different than a national...? Just curious....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1705325 said:


> you are the one doing driveways for them!!!


Haha..... Nope, you already have my area covered!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1705329 said:


> Haha..... Nope, you already have my area covered!


I just want chipolte I work for FOOD


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1705334 said:


> I just want chipolte I work for FOOD


Working for plowz is probably like working for peanuts, peanuts are food!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Subscribing to this gold mine of information.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I was being serious guys. Some of us are looking for well paying opportunities. Anyone have anything constructive to offer.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder how much the contractor gets and how much Plowz gets?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Well paying opportunities are almost never working for someone else.....


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Any of you guys out east want to chime in??? I see they have been out there for quite some time as compared to my area lol. Seems like a good opportunity. Am I missing something here??


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

These guys are just a different style national. 25 to 45 for a one time drive low ballers dream.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That's what I'm saying the math just doesn't work. 

I know my cost on driveways being mainly a residential contractor and if they are charging 30% less than I am to do the same drive plus subbing it out someone is getting screwed. My guess is its not the people on top, as it usually isn't.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

fozzy;1705358 said:


> These guys are just a different style national. 25 to 45 for a one time drive low ballers dream.


And the low ballers don't even need to do any of the leg work


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

fozzy;1705358 said:


> These guys are just a different style national. 25 to 45 for a one time drive low ballers dream.


And that's the other part.. One time, so its not like you bid it low to hopefully make up for it with several pushes and other added services.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonder how long a acceptable response time is after a snow event?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't your daddy ever tell you..."if it seems too good to be true it probably is..."


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Subbed. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

deicepro;1705369 said:


> Didn't your daddy ever tell you..."if it seems too good to be true it probably is..."


I don't know where all you guys get work but this sounds like an opportunity to me to fill out a schedule. And as a sub I would expect to make less than the provider.

Seriously, is there anyone that has worked with them?


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it a on call service or is it a set trigger if they sign up? Wonder if there is an route help they offer.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1705373 said:


> Seriously, is there anyone that has worked with them?


It might take longer than 15 minutes after posting this thread to find someone who has worked for them.

Patience.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

djagusch;1705374 said:


> Is it a on call service or is it a set trigger if they sign up? Wonder if there is an route help they offer.


it sounds to be on call. So thats why I thought I could really rack up the jobs after I'm done with my route.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1705357 said:


> Any of you guys out east want to chime in??? I see they have been out there for quite some time as compared to my area lol. Seems like a good opportunity. Am I missing something here??


I think the guys out east are a bit busy at the moment. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1705381 said:


> It might take longer than 15 minutes after posting this thread to find someone who has worked for them.
> 
> Patience.


I guess you're right. LOL. So many responded so quick I was a little surprised.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1705373 said:


> I don't know where all you guys get work but this sounds like an opportunity to me to fill out a schedule. And as a sub I would expect to make less than the provider.
> 
> Seriously, is there anyone that has worked with them?


I'm a greedy [email protected]$#
you must not be hungry enough...
I bet they pay $25 tops for a drive...
Try it out and let us know


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BossPlow614;1705385 said:


> I think the guys out east are a bit busy at the moment. Thumbs Up


That too. Blizzard conditions, Yuck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SSS Inc.;1705382 said:


> it sounds to be on call. So thats why I thought I could really rack up the jobs after I'm done with my route.


Some of us already plow for 36 hours on a 2" snowfall. Who needs PLOWZ? Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

SSS Inc.;1705382 said:


> it sounds to be on call. So thats why I thought I could really rack up the jobs after I'm done with my route.


I guess that could help. So do you get a email at 8am saying new prague then a email at 10 saying bloomington, then another email at 3pm saying new prague again. Seems like the gas could cost more than doing the driveway itself.

If it was set up email sent a 9pm everynight with the requests of the day and be done by 6am it might be worth while but it still needs a min pay of $40 or so.

With how much growth plowz has I wonder why no one is chiming in.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

I was going to try and download the app and see what its all about... interesting giving pricing without looking at it


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

cbservicesllc;1705404 said:


> I was going to try and download the app and see what its all about... interesting giving pricing without looking at it


Thats what makes me nervous. Is there any recourse(sp?  ) if you show up and the customer misstated the size.????


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SSS Inc.;1705409 said:


> Thats what makes me nervous. Is there any recourse(sp?  ) if you show up and the customer misstated the size.????


Good question... I assume you have to take before and after photos or something


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

cbservicesllc;1705404 said:


> I was going to try and download the app and see what its all about... interesting giving pricing without looking at it


I did a couple weeks ago, its a very basic app.

I deleted it after I looked around.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1705420 said:


> I did a couple weeks ago, its a very basic app.
> 
> I deleted it after I looked around.


Why?...........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1705425 said:


> Why?...........


To check it out. Why not?


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1705430 said:


> To check it out. Why not?


I meant why did you delete it??


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;1705395 said:


> Some of us already plow for 36 hours on a 2" snowfall. Who needs PLOWZ? Thumbs Up


:laughing:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

They pay 70% So 18.50 for a 25 dollar drive. Please guys don't service the lowballing nationals.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1705433 said:


> I meant why did you delete it??


O... Why keep it on the phone, I know a guy that can plow my driveway!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

It sounds like they go off phone location or something and when the calls come in they send who ever is the closest


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

qualitycut;1705445 said:


> It sounds like they go of phone location or something and when the calls come in they send who ever is the closest


Well thats interesting. So in other words if I've taken my mom to the doctor (which I often do) 10 miles away I might not get the notice for my area? Instead some other guy driving down the highway by my area would get the job. Seems weird.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SSS Inc.;1705450 said:


> Well thats interesting. So in other words if I've taken my mom to the doctor (which I often do) 10 miles away I might not get the notice for my area? Instead some other guy driving down the highway by my area would get the job. Seems weird.


I suppose by default closest available unit gives the most likely chance for prompt service...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

cbservicesllc;1705453 said:


> I suppose by default closest available unit gives the most likely chance for prompt service...


So if I drive really fast all around my area after a snowfall I might get the most jobs. Just kidding LOL.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

wow, 3 pages in like 30 mins. Almost all from MN. Looks like us MN guys don't have much to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

cbservicesllc;1705453 said:


> I suppose by default closest available unit gives the most likely chance for prompt service...


So big brother is always watching you?

Creepy!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

CleanCutL&S;1705464 said:


> wow, 3 pages in like 30 mins. Almost all from MN. Looks like us MN guys don't have much to do.


I'm working on the 2014 budget but the email notifications are distracting!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

CleanCutL&S;1705464 said:


> wow, 3 pages in like 30 mins. Almost all from MN. Looks like us MN guys don't have much to do.


I'm guessing but they did just start here a week or two back so maybe there is a lot of interest. I still want to hear from the east coast guy where they have been for a while though.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

BossPlow614;1705481 said:


> I'm working on the 2014 budget but the email notifications are distracting!


Huh? I don't understand. Do you work for them?


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1705486 said:


> Huh? I don't understand. Do you work for them?


Noooo, the budget for my company. I was referring to CleanCut saying us MN guys don't have much to do and that's why there were 3 pages in 30 min.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

BossPlow614;1705489 said:


> Noooo, the budget for my company. I was referring to CleanCut saying us MN guys don't have much to do and that's why there were 3 pages in 30 min.


Oh, got it.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

BossPlow614;1705489 said:


> Noooo, the budget for my company. I was referring to CleanCut saying us MN guys don't have much to do and that's why there were 3 pages in 30 min.


Budget?....


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

qualitycut;1705515 said:


> Budget?....


http://www.businessdictionary.com/article/539/setting-an-annual-budget-for-your-business/


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Ooo I always just try and spend it all so I don't have to pay tax lol. It makes it tough to budget in this business, every month is different with only so much guaranteed income each month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

qualitycut;1705529 said:


> Ooo I always just try and spend it all so I don't have to pay tax lol. It makes it tough to budget in this business, every month is different with only so much guaranteed income each month.


It's easy when everything is on contract......

until you plow 13 of 30 days in a month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

these posts would be much better on the count in the other thread.

we are wasting posts.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

LwnmwrMan22;1705532 said:


> It's easy when everything is on contract......
> 
> until you plow 13 of 30 days in a month.


That's a good way to blow the budget


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

cbservicesllc;1705536 said:


> That's a good way to blow the budget


It will even out when it doesn't snow this month.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

qualitycut;1705529 said:


> Ooo I always just try and spend it all so I don't have to pay tax lol. It makes it tough to budget in this business, every month is different with only so much guaranteed income each month.


This is why I'm thinking some extra income would be great after my other customers are serviced. I hate taxes fwiw lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

cbservicesllc;1705536 said:


> That's a good way to blow the budget


Plus drop a tranny (automotive, not shemale).


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1705540 said:


> This is why I'm thinking some extra income would be great after my other customers are serviced. I hate taxes fwiw lol.


Sign up and lets know how it works.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1705553 said:


> Sign up and lets know how it works.


I may just yet. I was just hoping i would get some feedback from some current users.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1705584 said:


> I may just yet. I was just hoping i would get some feedback from some current users.


You will sooner or later.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1705589 said:


> You will sooner or later.


I suppose Hercules might be tying up some of the other Plow Jockeys. I'll be curious to see what they did with plowz after everything calms down a bit.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

As lmn mentioned in the MN thread, we should get this up to 10 pages so the CEO or w/e thinks they're blowing up, and so others have to read through multiple pages of basically what the MN thread is ... bs :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

There is another thread asking people about it with little outcome so far


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SSS Inc.;1705592 said:


> I suppose Hercules might be tying up some of the other Plow Jockeys. I'll be curious to see what they did with plowz after everything calms down a bit.


I would be curious as well


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

What are you guys talking about???


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

cbservicesllc;1705597 said:


> I would be curious as well


I guess we'll find out in a few days.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22;1705548 said:


> Plus drop a tranny (automotive, not shemale).


Wtf:laughing:


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Anything useful?


Didn't think so.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

OC&D;1705695 said:


> Anything useful?
> 
> Didn't think so.


I'm still waiting. Somebody must have experience with them.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Never heard of them or seen them on my Facebook.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Good contracts don't just fall in your lap...you need to hunt them down.
If you want more work, I'll get jobs in your area and sub to you. PM me if you want.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

They only charge between $25-$45 per drive. If you're only in it _for the money or are desperate_, yeah maybe give it a shot, but IMO those of us who are attempting to _build a company_ should stay away from setups like this.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

And by the way, where'd all the snow go for us MN guys? This January looks like a carbon copy of last year- no snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

starspangled6.0;1706106 said:


> And by the way, where'd all the snow go for us MN guys? This January looks like a carbon copy of last year- no snow


No snow??? We had 65" of snow last year... :crazy:


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;1706114 said:


> No snow??? We had 65" of snow last year... :crazy:


I don't think we had any snow events in January. Just two freezing rain events.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah I was mentioning last January. And didn't we have closer to 90" last year, not 65"?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got done plowing out here in PA and been reading this thread and it's been a funny read.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Please send just one of those monster storms you guys keep getting our way?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

94gt331;1706125 said:


> Just got done plowing out here in PA and been reading this thread and it's been a funny read.


See SSS, somebody appreciates my humor! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

starspangled6.0;1706126 said:


> Please send just one of those monster storms you guys keep getting our way?


And no, please don't send a monster storm here!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

just subscribing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

starspangled6.0;1706123 said:


> Yeah I was mentioning last January. And didn't we have closer to 90" last year, not 65"?


90" was 3 years ago, then 22.7", then 65".

And yeah, 50" came in Feb, March, April and last date for service last year was May 5th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

starspangled6.0;1706126 said:


> Please send just one of those monster storms you guys keep getting our way?


Are you kidding? Keep all storms over 3"away. Still don't understand that mentality.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

starspangled6.0;1706123 said:


> Yeah I was mentioning last January. And didn't we have closer to 90" last year, not 65"?





LwnmwrMan22;1706182 said:


> Are you kidding? Keep all storms over 3"away. Still don't understand that mentality.


Some of us make more money the more it snows. payup

Any of you Eastern guys do anything for PLOWZ this storm yet or haven't they gotten things rolling yet??


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Deicepro I would love for you to get some work in my area and sub it out to me, how soon do you pay? Can iI get paid up front as I can tell you have way more money than the rest of us.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

LwnmwrMan22;1706182 said:


> Are you kidding? Keep all storms over 3"away. Still don't understand that mentality.


Totally with you there...


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Alright I contacted the company and got some more information on this. The pay is not great $17.50 for less than 3 car, $24.50 for a 3-6 car length, and 6 or more is $28. They have a volume bonus of $7 (<3), $7 (3-6), and $10.50 (6+) if there are more than 20 calls in queue for your area. Prices are low but one way to get some work if you don't have enough, you also have the option to pass on a job so if it is not in your route or don't have time/ want to go. I look at it is if the customer is happy with your work you can persuade them to sign a contract with you instead of the middleman. 

Right out of the contact:

SCHEDULE B

Compensation

Contractor will be paid on a per Project basis at a rate according to the following:

1.	For driveways which are less than three (3) standard car-lengths, Seventeen and 50/100 Dollars ($17.50), which amount shall be increased by Seven and 00/100 Dollars ($7.00) for each Project completed during a High Volume Period;
2.	For driveways which are more than three (3) standard car-lengths but less than six (6) standard car-lengths, Twenty-Four and 50/100 ($24.50), which amount shall be increased by Seven and 00/100 Dollars ($7.00) for each Project completed during a High Volume Period; and
3.	For driveways which are more than six (6) standard car-lengths, Twenty-Eight and 00/100 ($28.00), which amount shall be increased by Ten and 50/100 Dollars ($10.50) for each Project completed during a High Volume Period.

As used above, “High Volume Period” shall be defined as any point in time during which there are more than twenty (20) projects in Company’s queue, including projects assigned to other contractors.

All funds shall be deposited within fifteen (15) days after completion of a Project, as determined by the Company.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

scooter97;1706254 said:


> Alright I contacted the company and got some more information on this. The pay is not great $17.50 for less than 3 car, $24.50 for a 3-6 car length, and 6 or more is $28. They have a volume bonus of $7 (<3), $7 (3-6), and $10.50 (6+) if there are more than 20 calls in queue for your area. Prices are low but one way to get some work if you don't have enough, you also have the option to pass on a job so if it is not in your route or don't have time/ want to go. I look at it is if the customer is happy with your work you can persuade them to sign a contract with you instead of the middleman.
> 
> Right out of the contact:
> 
> ...


Well.... I'll pass!


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

cbservicesllc;1706253 said:


> Totally with you there...


We make a killing on the 6"+ storms.

Back to the original discussion- maybe this is an OK setup for some guys looking for work, but it looks like glorified sub-contracting to me. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

I may sign up just to see what they can offer, the prices are low I am not going to disagree with that but if a drive is close to my house or on my route I am not making any money driving past it. 

Like I also said if they are paying xx amount to Plowz you can try signing them on with a sales pitch of avoiding the middle man.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Plowz is the next Wal-Mart of snowplowing.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

scooter97;1706269 said:


> I may sign up just to see what they can offer, the prices are low I am not going to disagree with that but if a drive is close to my house or on my route I am not making any money driving past it.
> 
> *Like I also said if they are paying xx amount to Plowz you can try signing them on with a sales pitch of avoiding the middle man.*


I'm guessing this gets you kicked off the list pretty fast. I wonder how they deal with it.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well don't tell them that lol. They have to expect this to happen.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1706353 said:


> I'm guessing this gets you kicked off the list pretty fast. I wonder how they deal with it.


Yep, I'd be willing to bet that they have a non-compete clause in the contract or agreement when you sign up.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I still can't believe nobody is going to chime in that has actually done something for them and with this being a big forum many people must be doing their plowing. I figured they were running a pretty big show.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

SSS Inc.;1706397 said:


> I still can't believe nobody is going to chime in that has actually done something for them and with this being a big forum many people must be doing their plowing. I figured they were running a pretty big show.


They are only in 5 cities, and didn't even start in MN until mid December.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1706397 said:


> I still can't believe nobody is going to chime in that has actually done something for them and with this being a big forum many people must be doing their plowing. I figured they were running a pretty big show.


Maybe everyone who's worked for them is now broke.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

qualitycut;1706422 said:


> Maybe everyone who's worked for them is now broke.




They had to pawn their computers and smartphones to pay their mortgage!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1706353 said:


> I'm guessing this gets you kicked off the list pretty fast. I wonder how they deal with it.


Not only that but I'm sure you sign a not compete clause as well.

Edit: just saw oc post, I agree.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

qualitycut;1706422 said:


> Maybe everyone who's worked for them is now broke.


Can't afford internet anymore!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

100 + posts and none of you have actually worked for them. I saw them on my local news so they must be legit. I'll keep waiting for real answers to my questions. Some of you guys apparently think this is funny but its how I put food on the table so I'm keeping my options open. I'm sure someone will offer up some advice soon. I can hope anyway. :salute:


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1706494 said:


> 100 + posts and none of you have actually worked for them. I saw them on my local news so they must be legit. I'll keep waiting for real answers to my questions. Some of you guys apparently think this is funny but its how I put food on the table so I'm keeping my options open. I'm sure someone will offer up some advice soon. I can hope anyway. :salute:


Sign up and check the situation out. Then you can report back your impressions.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Rick547;1706517 said:


> Sign up and check the situation out. Then you can report back your impressions.


I probably will but the lack of snow in our immediate forecast will leave me with many questions for quite some time. I figured the guys out east would know the ropes since they're based out of there and it just snowed a little. lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1706494 said:


> 100 + posts and none of you have actually worked for them. I saw them on my local news so they must be legit. I'll keep waiting for real answers to my questions. Some of you guys apparently think this is funny but its how I put food on the table so I'm keeping my options open. I'm sure someone will offer up some advice soon. I can hope anyway. :salute:


I thought you liked you 7 hour plow route???

If your looking for subbed work why not contact ne of the bigger companies around here and be a sub on commercial properties?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnowGuy73;1706575 said:


> I thought you liked you 7 hour plow route???
> 
> If your looking for subbed work why not contact ne of the bigger companies around here and ,...........


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1706575 said:


> I thought you liked you 7 hour plow route???
> 
> If your looking for subbed work why not contact ne of the bigger companies around here and be a sub on commercial properties?


Huh??? I don't think I even know you so I'm not sure what your saying exactly. I thought maybe this was a good way to fill my time after all my jobs are done, you know like two days later or something. I'm not looking for anything that has to be done right away.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

LwnmwrMan22;1706589 said:


> SnowGuy73;1706575 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you liked you 7 hour plow route???
> ...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1706593 said:


> Huh??? I don't think I even know you so I'm not sure what your saying exactly. I thought maybe this was a good way to fill my time after all my jobs are done, you know like two days later or something. I'm not looking for anything that has to be done right away.


I'm confused..........


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1706602 said:


> I'm confused..........


Me too.  What are you confused about?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1706575 said:


> I thought you liked you 7 hour plow route???
> 
> If your looking for subbed work why not contact ne of the bigger companies around here and be a sub on commercial properties?


Deicepro can get you some


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SSS Inc.;1706598 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1706589 said:
> 
> 
> > At least I know how to quote some one. LOL:laughing:
> ...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

qualitycut;1706634 said:


> Deicepro can get you some


Thats what he said but I don't know him, do you? Sounds like he must be a big player in town but I'm not sure who he is. Maybe I should pm him.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1706620 said:


> Me too.  What are you confused about?


Never mind... I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1706644 said:


> Thats what he said but I don't know him, do you? Sounds like he must be a big player in town but I'm not sure who he is. Maybe I should pm him.


He sells used/refurbished equipment too.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1706649 said:


> He sells used/refurbished equipment too.


Well that doesn't help me at all. I'm not looking for equipment.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1706674 said:


> Well that doesn't help me at all. I'm not looking for equipment.


More of a advertisement for him.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1706705 said:


> More of a advertisement for him.


Oh I see.

Looks like I may need a little luck to help me get some answers.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

qualitycut;1706634 said:


> Deicepro can get you some


I can! BUT I don't want to piss on any of you guys.
For example: I can get the contract for the Prudential building on Bass Lake road but I bet one you guys probably already service it....

Or Holiday gas stations...

Or Applebees...

I know a few key people and Im related to a few more.



SnowGuy73;1706649 said:


> He sells used/refurbished equipment too.


 I do, Im bored, Its fun....What do you need...?


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

deicepro;1707124 said:


> I can! BUT I don't want to piss on any of you guys.
> For example: I can get the contract for the * Prudential building on Bass Lake* road but I bet one you guys probably already service it....
> 
> Or *Holiday gas stations...*
> ...


You have my attn.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

How about out-of-state...?

Anybody want to work in WA, OR, CO, FL..?


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

FL sounds pretty good this time of year!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BossPlow614;1707152 said:


> FL sounds pretty good this time of year!


Its gotta be tough to sell people on snow contracts in Florida!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1707232 said:


> Its gotta be tough to sell people on snow contracts in Florida!


Not if your him.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

qualitycut;1707339 said:


> Not if your him.


Hell of s salesman!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

qualitycut;1707339 said:


> Not if your him.


I love your sarcasm..! Seriously


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1707232 said:


> Its gotta be tough to sell people on snow contracts in Florida!


I have three large commercials there on seasonal contract.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Grass;1708631 said:


> I have three large commercials there on seasonal contract.


What part...?
I have a rental house in Ft Meyers that I'll rent to you...


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1708631 said:


> I have three large commercials there on seasonal contract.


That's a hell of a commute!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnowGuy73;1709408 said:


> That's a hell of a commute!


And you guys give me grief on my plow route.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Green Grass;1708631 said:


> I have three large commercials there on seasonal contract.


You getting milage on that?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

There is just as much BS flowing here as the MN snow thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

TKLAWN;1709774 said:


> There is just as much BS flowing here as the MN snow thread.


You take that back!!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Your right there is a wealth of knowledge around here. BTW I'm thinking of signing up for this plowz, there might be a great market in my area.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Still Nothing.... Guess i better go read the 10 more MNsnow! pages that must have formed while reading this one.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

TKLAWN;1709774 said:


> There is just as much BS flowing here as the MN snow thread.


Hey now.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

CleanCutL&S;1709883 said:


> Still Nothing.... Guess i better go read the 10 more MNsnow! pages that must have formed while reading this one.


You'll want to be caught up before tonight's chat.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Plowz has 4,435 likes


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

CleanCutL&S;1709883 said:


> Still Nothing.... Guess i better go read the 10 more MNsnow! pages that must have formed while reading this one.


So very true


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1709934 said:


> You'll want to be caught up before tonight's chat.


Whats on tap?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hamelfire;1710452 said:


> Whats on tap?


I fontf know... Still thinking!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

qualitycut;1710435 said:


> Plowz has 4,435 likes


How many are other contractors you think?


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Couple of posts from contractors out east on the plowz FB page...

Syracuse Lightscapes - Landscape Design & Build
"As a subcontractor for Plowz we have been very satisfied with their prompt payment and customer service. A text or phone call is always answered instantly and they go out of their way to make sure we have what we need to get the job done. I would highly recommend Plowz for any contractor looking to add additional plowing income to their existing routes."

Christopher Barker 
"Plowz, you have created a wonderful app for us contractors! We are one of your Rochester NY service providers. EZ4U Services would like to thank you for doing what you do! The communication between Plowz and the contractor to get the job done couldn't get any smoother! Thank you!"


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Guys seem happy. Sss you better get on this.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Figured I'd give it a bump... any guys out NY way have any feedback?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Another bump to hopefully hear from someone


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

The company called and left a message on my office line today. I agree with what was said above about this being the wal-mart of plowing but I'm signing up. If we're driving by a call, I'm going to do it and enjoy the extra $$. More people find us using the internet every day, and I believe the smart phone apps are the way of the future. Adapt or be left behind.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

SPSkyo8530;1713821 said:


> The company called and left a message on my office line today. I agree with what was said above about this being the wal-mart of plowing but I'm signing up. If we're driving by a call, I'm going to do it and enjoy the extra $$. More people find us using the internet every day, and I believe the smart phone apps are the way of the future. Adapt or be left behind.


I agree that I would take jobs too if they were along my route, but I figure that if we get a storm, a real storm, 6"+ I will get plenty of emergency calls anyways where I can charge way more. So Idk

-4


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

SPSkyo8530;1713821 said:


> The company called and left a message on my office line today. I agree with what was said above about this being the wal-mart of plowing but I'm signing up. If we're driving by a call, I'm going to do it and enjoy the extra $$. More people find us using the internet every day, and I believe the smart phone apps are the way of the future. Adapt or be left behind.


Let us know how it works out...


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

deicepro;1713835 said:


> Let us know how it works out...


Also very curious...

I just sent them an email trying to find out more info.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

deicepro;1713835 said:


> Let us know how it works out...


X2, keep us posted.


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll follow up tomorrow after I speak with them. I am always looking for ways to keep my guys busy.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's an article about the company.

http://www.eaglebulletin.com/news/2013/nov/27/plowing-your-driveway-theres-app/?page=1


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Now this is the kind of info I was looking for.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting read.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds great, but they need to be charging double...


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

NorthernSvc's;1715370 said:


> Sounds great, but they need to be charging double...


True but they would still only pay the contractor only $18 I'm sure.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

NorthernSvc's;1715370 said:


> Sounds great, but they need to be charging double...


bingo.

-14


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

Hopefully the file attachment worked... it looks like Plowz is looking to expand into Southcentral Wisconsin... They sent me a copy of their contract, which I've attempted to attach here. Discuss?


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

Spoke with them today and the guy on the phone was really professional. He told me they are not active in my area yet because of lack of available contractors. They are expanding and looking to add as many contractors as possible. The contract was fairly straightforward and we signed up 3 phones for when they go live in my area. I asked several questions about pricing, sizes of drives and how we get paid. Everything seemed to agree with how we work already, but we will have to wain and see how it works out once they go live.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

If you go a few pages back I posted the amounts that they pay as well as part of the contact. I did not look at Billous link but that appears to be the whole thing. I also received a call from them today. I had signed up last week with them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Billious;1716366 said:


> Hopefully the file attachment worked... it looks like Plowz is looking to expand into Southcentral Wisconsin... They sent me a copy of their contract, which I've attempted to attach here. Discuss?





scooter97;1716403 said:


> If you go a few pages back I posted the amounts that they pay as well as part of the contact. I did not look at Billous link but that appears to be the whole thing. I also received a call from them today. I had signed up last week with them.


Do you have to shovel or blow by the garage doors or just as close as you can get?


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

WIPensFan;1716605 said:


> Do you have to shovel or blow by the garage doors or just as close as you can get?


On the phone, they told me there's no expectation of getting out of the truck. Perhaps next year they will add walks as an option. They do require taking a picture after you're done using their app so that they can verify quality in case of a dispute.

I'm on the fence - the pay is low, but if you're already driving by anyhow and it can be done in a matter of 2-3 minutes, it might be worth it. Depending on how smooth the app is. What bothers me more is that this could really undermine our residential contracts in the long term. I don't want to be a part of the race to the bottom. Plowz needs to increase their rates to reflect market cost.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

You could use Plowz to increase you customers. Plow under Plowz and leave your card in the mail box. What do you have to lose?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SPSkyo8530;1716389 said:


> He told me they are not active in my area yet because of lack of available contractors.


Huh?..............


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Rick547;1716678 said:


> You could use Plowz to increase you customers. Plow under Plowz and leave your card in the mail box. What do you have to lose?


That would be a breach of contract their chief!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1716681 said:


> That would be a breach of contract their chief!


Not to mention putting anything in the mailbox is also against the law.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BossPlow614;1716685 said:


> Not to mention putting anything in the mailbox is also against the law.


That too!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Billious;1716635 said:


> On the phone, they told me there's no expectation of getting out of the truck. Perhaps next year they will add walks as an option. They do require taking a picture after you're done using their app so that they can verify quality in case of a dispute.
> 
> I'm on the fence - the pay is low, but if you're already driving by anyhow and it can be done in a matter of 2-3 minutes, it might be worth it. Depending on how smooth the app is. *What bothers me more is that this could really undermine our residential contracts in the long term. I don't want to be a part of the race to the bottom. Plowz needs to increase their rates to reflect market cost.*


The more I think of it I am becoming increasingly uncomfortable with the whole idea working of for what will more or less be your competition if this catches on. Neighbors talk(sometimes) and if good contractors are providing this service for plowz the word will spread. Before you know it Plowz will have competition at an even cheaper rate.

I've made up my mind not to pursue it. I can find jobs on my own. But those guys that are trying it out keep us posted.


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

SSS Inc.;1716704 said:


> The more I think of it I am becoming increasingly uncomfortable with the whole idea working of for what will more or less be your competition if this catches on. Neighbors talk(sometimes) and if good contractors are providing this service for plowz the word will spread. Before you know it Plowz will have competition at an even cheaper rate.
> 
> I've made up my mind not to pursue it. I can find jobs on my own. But those guys that are trying it out keep us posted.


BINGO. We all can agree that the Nationals have done a lot of damage to the commercial plowing market, this is simply the residential equivalent. The prices they are charging (not even what the pay us!) their customers are lower than what our CONTRACT prices should be, no less our one-time service prices. And I think we can all empathize with the notion of taking a quick buck along the way without working for it, but... why would out customers ever sign contracts again when they can simply use an app and get service when the feel like it? This is clearly destructive to our industry.

Not to mention, it builds no loyalty to our particular brand we've built. It may be me showing up one event, the next event is Bob Snowman. This can't help but be damaging - we make a living by having contracted, consistent customers who rely on us storm to storm, season to season.

The only positive I see is that they do require proof of general liability insurance, which will keep the ultra-low ballers out of the game. But for those of us with insurance, can we afford our costs at $17.50 a pop?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1716681 said:


> That would be a breach of contract their chief!


Well that shows you how much I know. I would never suggest a person break the law or breach a contract. I just go back to reading now.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Wait until one of your regular customers finds out you plowed the house next door for Plowz at half the price.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SSS Inc.;1716743 said:


> Wait until one of your regular customers finds out you plowed the house next door for Plowz at half the price.


That's a really good point too... all people have to do is talk...


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm gonna beat em to the punch on the grass side! U guys need to check out my new app called "Mowz". Lawns starting at $15.99! Catch it on your way by! 
Btw, anyone wanna buy some mowers and equipment?
ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I still get calls at least a few times a week from people asking me to add them to my route. I'm at capacity right now, and during the big storms I take on the other places that call and they pay a premium. It wouldn't be worth it for me to sign up for plowz. I can always expand and get paid the price I ask. If they were including shoveling walks in their pricing I'm sure they would be close to double... wouldn't they?


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1716681 said:


> That would be a breach of contract their chief!


Where is this stated in the contract? I did not see it in there and read it several times.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

scooter97;1717699 said:


> Where is this stated in the contract? I did not see it in there and read it several times.


Pretty much says everything right here... doesn't say 'non-compete', but intellectual property covers their butt

3.0 Confidentiality; Non Solicitation; Intellectual Property.

During the course of its fulfillment of the Services, Contractor may have access to certain "Confidential Information," defined as all information relating to Company and its business, including, but not limited to information which is observed or obtained orally or in writing by Contractor from Company or its advisers or representatives. Contractor recognizes and acknowledges the competitive value and confidential proprietary nature of the Confidential Information, the goodwill associated therewith and attached thereto and the damage that could result to Company if such information is disclosed to a third party or used in any way by Contractor except in furtherance of the Services hereunder. In consideration of Company disclosing such Confidential Information to Contractor, it agrees that it will not use the Confidential Information in any way contrary to this Agreement or Company's ownership of such Confidential Information. In furtherance thereof, Contractor agrees to keep the Confidential Information confidential and to use it solely for the purpose of the fulfillment of the Services hereunder and ensure that no Confidential Information is disclosed to any third party, except as necessary to perform the Services.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I found this on facebook as well. I reached out to plowz via email. Their rates are super super low. I realize different areas command different prices. But plowz rates are very cheap. A driveway that they would charge like $50.00 for in a 6-10 inch storm I might add, I would charge at least $120. And they are taking 30% of that very low price.. wont work for me and most of my fellow NJ plowers. Clever Idea with a phone app and everything. I also don't see how they estimate the driveway via phone? Google Earth guess? Best of luck to them, but its not for me at those low rates. Their minimum is $25, I don't clean the snow off and start the truck for $25.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here is my correspondence with Plowz, seem like a nice guy. Hope this helps everyone with some of the questions I see posted. Here are some of my questions:

Hello, here are some of the questions I have:

1) Who sets the price of the driveway?

2) prices vary by depth of snow?

3) how do I get paid?

4) I see your from NY, I am in NJ is this an area you will cover?

5) are there response to jobs timelines? If so what happens if your late to a job?

6) is your fee taken from the price of the driveway? is that calculated into fee?

7) In NJ we have to charge sales tax, how does that all work.

These are just some of my questions I'm sure I may have more based on your reply.

Thanks

The response:

Hi Ken, thanks for your reply.

1) We set all prices. They start at 25$ for a 1-2 car length driveway, and go up in 10$ increments every two car lengths.

2) If there is a significant snow storm, or if there is more than 6-10 inches we up the price by 15$ in each increment.

3) Every 2 weeks (15th and 30th) we run a job report for each provider and you are cut a check for 70% of the total cost to the consumers for the jobs you completed in that timeframe. The other 30% is our cut. We 1099 all of our contractors.

4) NJ is one of our next states we are looking to launch in. So let’s get you and all your friends signed up so we don’t miss out on any money!

5) We ask our providers to get to each job you claim within 2 hours. If you cannot make it in that time, simply ignore the job and another provider will pick it up.

6) See answer 3.

7) All of the sales tax necessary is included in what we charge the consumer. You are a sub-contractor so we pay you directly. You have no involvement in the sales transaction.

Let me know what other questions you have, and let’s get you on board asap.

I think its a great and clever Idea, its just currently not for me, the pricing is WAY WAY to low for my area. I wish them luck.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Their prices are low but they seem to be pretty professional about the way they run the company.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems like a good idea and legit but the pricing is off.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In the Syracuse NY paper and online this week

Video. 
http://videos.syracuse.com/post-standard/2014/01/plowz_2.html

Story. 
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index...._grads_helping_people_call_snow_plow_247.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

There's another company called Task Easy ( https://www.taskeasy.com/ )that I heard about through another PS member. They offer snow removal and land-care services, just for grins I got on there website to see how their cost compares to mine. They're pretty close when it comes to what they charge the property owner then they take their 30%. If a guy had some additional time open I see this as a way to fill those gaps but to have it be your main source of work it's foolish. It may work for some and may not for others.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually had my first dealing with Plowz today, somehow a customer managed to request a plow job even though our area is not live yet. I noticed it last night when I looked at my phone. I got it taken care of this morning and not a half hour later got a text from one of the guys there asking if I could do it. Told him I already did sent the picture done deal. It was out of my way to do it but being the nice guy I am took care of it. The company is very professional and easy to work with, they just need to work on the prices. 

As far as determining length the customer chooses the length, Plowz may however check the length to make sure the customer is not pulling a fast one on them.

Taskeasy is similar to plowz, App based and easy to use. More hoops to jump through for Taskeasy but they are just covering their asses background check and all.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Obviously, Plowz is helpless without contractors. It will interesting to see if they raise their rates next year to keep contractors happy. Maybe they already plan on it, but are keeping their rates low this year to drum up business?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

starspangled6.0;1723892 said:


> Obviously, Plowz is helpless without contractors. It will interesting to see if they raise their rates next year to keep contractors happy. Maybe they already plan on it, but are keeping their rates low this year to drum up business?


Next year there'll be a fresh crop of plow jockey's to take on the work at the current rate being paid.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yah, good point. Then I guess my question is how do they stay on top of quality control? Lots of turnover and somewhat questionable contractors can usually equal low quality.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Are they anywhere asking for proof of insurance?


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yep, need to fax or email them your proof of insurance. They also request an "after" picture to be sent in to provide proof of work completed.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

BUFF;1723804 said:


> There's another company called Task Easy ( https://www.taskeasy.com/ )that I heard about through another PS member. They offer snow removal and land-care services, just for grins I got on there website to see how their cost compares to mine. They're pretty close when it comes to what they charge the property owner then they take their 30%. If a guy had some additional time open I see this as a way to fill those gaps but to have it be your main source of work it's foolish. It may work for some and may not for others.


Just checked their rates, much closer to ours, even a little higher in most cases although we have a 1" trigger instead of 2", Way off any commercial stuff though.


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

According to what I have read and seen on the news about them, they give you some kind of smartphone or some such. On arrival at a client the driver takes a photo and sends. When the job is complete the driver takes an "after" pic and both are sent to the client.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

andersman02;1723967 said:


> Just checked their rates, much closer to ours, even a little higher in most cases although we have a 1" trigger instead of 2", Way off any commercial stuff though.


Since they're close to what I'm charging I'll use them as quote tool for a sanity check.

When it comes to commercial there's more site specific variables to consider which there market research can't account for.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL, I cant believe some of you guys. Like politicians!!!!!!!! Do whats best for ME right now now whats best for ALL down the road INCLUDING YOURSELVES!!!!..... 

Why in the hell anyone would ever support a company like "plowz" is beyond me................ These same ppl that your helping BUILD THERE BUSINESS while putting yourselves OUT OF BUSINESS............ 

This is no different than any other subcontracting company!!!!!!! One way or another your gonna get boned!!!!! Looks like first and foremost your showing the customers that you and all your competition should be charging these types of amounts and not MONEY MAKING amounts!!!!

You support them you make us all look stupid....... Remember once these folks beat these prices down and WE THE WORKERS support them it will be damn hard to get those people to pay FAIR amounts EVER AGAIN........

PLAIN AND SIMPLE when you work for someone else you make them money!!!!! To hell with that!!! Make yourselves money!!!!!!!!! To the original poster, if you would go shake some hands and get out in your community you could in time be as busy as your want to be.... Don't go for the quick SMALL money. Take care of yourself, NOT A NATIONAL OR OTHER COMPANY!!!!! 

I personally wouldn't care if they were paying 50 bucks per small drive, IM NOT GOING TO BUILD SOMEONE ELSES SNOW BUSINESS FOR THEM!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

snowcrazy;1725268 said:


> LOL, I cant believe some of you guys. Like politicians!!!!!!!! Do whats best for ME right now now whats best for ALL down the road INCLUDING YOURSELVES!!!!.....
> 
> Why in the hell anyone would ever support a company like "plowz" is beyond me................ These same ppl that your helping BUILD THERE BUSINESS while putting yourselves OUT OF BUSINESS............
> 
> ...


Snow crazy, After reading your post I have to say you make one hell of a point. John Q citizen sees these low prices and we will never get a decent price. Well saidThumbs Up. I have re-thought my position about them. These low rates would ruin me no matter how much volume they could give. I guess I fell into the Techy part of it all having a phone APP and stuff.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Shall we all boycott plowz?


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

fozzy;1705441 said:


> They pay 70% So 18.50 for a 25 dollar drive. Please guys don't service the lowballing nationals.


That is about the same as a company called Task Easy, they call me all the time. Dont waste my time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bossplow614;1725279 said:


> shall we all boycott plowz?


x2..........


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

fozzy;1705441 said:


> They pay 70% So 18.50 for a 25 dollar drive. Please guys don't service the lowballing nationals.


That is about the same as a company called Task Easy, they call me all the time. Dont waste my time.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

BUFF;1725347 said:


> x2..........


X3. I am not happy they are in my city. I have been following this thread since its inception, and I am really who is using this service around here. Hopefully no one I know. Will be bringing this up at the breakfast joints around town.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

x4 I'm in. Southfield to Shelby TWP, And Sterling heights


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Read the article.

They are saying that they are gearing this system to customers who don't want to sign a seasonal contract, and only want services when needed.

This is a horrible business idea from a contractors perspective. We purchase and use equipment based on our yearly contracts, which also pays our employees.

Already dropped two residentials this week due to them either shoveling themselves or having unrealistic expectations of services.


.....


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Plowz is a neat idea from a couple of entrepreneurs. It is not for every contractor but it is fulfilling a niche in the industry. I think their prices are a little low and do not take into account snow build up from previous storms. It's service needs some adjustments but it is to soon to call it a failure.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I emailed them for some info and they told me they are working on their pricing so it will be more realistic. Curious to see what their revised prices look like.


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

did aboout 10 drives for them recently. I'll post up when I have a payment in hand.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

SPSkyo8530;1739473 said:


> did aboout 10 drives for them recently. I'll post up when I have a payment in hand.


Can you go into detail on what it was like, was it a pretty smooth system?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Their add is on Facebook often I see


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

The app is super easy to use. It does drain down the battery in my iphone though. Jobs pop up on the screen and you request them. The system assigns them to whoever is closest. Then you plow the drive and to close the ticket you have to snap a photo of the finished drive. I did not have to go out of my way and the people who requested the service are not customers that would ever want a long term agreement. They wanted it 1 time, so its pretty hassle free. It was real easy money. And in my area most of the scab plow guys do drives for $15-20, so plows is a win for us.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

SPSkyo8530;1741387 said:


> The app is super easy to use. It does drain down the battery in my iphone though. Jobs pop up on the screen and you request them. The system assigns them to whoever is closest. Then you plow the drive and to close the ticket you have to snap a photo of the finished drive. I did not have to go out of my way and the people who requested the service are not customers that would ever want a long term agreement. They wanted it 1 time, so its pretty hassle free. It was real easy money. And in my area most of the scab plow guys do drives for $15-20, so plows is a win for us.


Are the driveways you are doing for Plowz. Driveways that have not been plowed before and have tons of packed downed snow on them? If so are you taking them down to clear pavement?


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

All the drives were not plowed and I had several that paid $65 each, so I didn't mind spending a few minutes dragging down the hard pack. My plows cut right down anyhow. Also I don't bother with them if they are totally packed down because they waited 5 days after a storm for a plow. I just try and do my best.


----------



## SyrLightscapes (Jan 31, 2014)

*Plowz App*

To date have serviced about 50 driveways using this service. We have had no issues in regards to payment (always received within 14 days). Driveways pay 70% of what is shown on your phone (less taxes as well).

Example; In our area we will see a driveway come in for $43.20 which is a $40 driveway plus tax. We get paid 70% of $40 = $28.00

Most clients that we service only have it done when there is 6-12" of snow on the ground. A select few request the service when there is 2-3" which is when we typically service our residential clients.

*Benefits of Plowz;* EXTRA income with no obligation of service if you have equipment go down. Also many of the requests for Plowz customers are when our existing clients are done so we have free time to go plow them.

In our area Plowz pays better than we would charge for a per time plow customer for a large driveway. For small driveways they don't pay that well.

*Drawback of Plowz;* This service may cause us to loose some seasonal contract however once a customer crunches the numbers they will realize they had a much better deal signing a seasonal contract with a local plow company. Not many people realize we plow 20-35 times a year in this area.

Another drawback is what I mentioned in the benefits; our routes are typically done when the requests show up on our app so that means we have to determine whether we want to suit up again, warm up / clean off the truck, etc.

We haven't had any issues plowing driveways we don't regularly service. It takes a little longer to cut through hardpack to do a good job. In the end we want to perform a good service for them as it is our names on the side of our trucks.

My recommendation would be to give it a try; if you don't like the rates or locations to service just don't accept them. At least you can watch to see how much business Plowz is doing in your area.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

SyrLightscapes;1742153 said:


> To date have serviced about 50 driveways using this service. We have had no issues in regards to payment (always received within 14 days). Driveways pay 70% of what is shown on your phone (less taxes as well).
> 
> Example; In our area we will see a driveway come in for $43.20 which is a $40 driveway plus tax. We get paid 70% of $40 = $28.00
> 
> ...


Are you being serious?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

$28 out of a $40 drive...
and only $40 to plow 6"-12"......

$28.00 to plow a drive with 6"-12" of snow.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

With their own INS or does PLOWZ cover them on their ins?

There is no money in it for the plower.
The race to the bottom is over.
We have now found the bottom.

"We haven't had any issues plowing driveways we don't regularly service. It takes a little longer to cut through hardpack to do a good job. In the end we want to perform a good service for them as *it is our names on the side of our trucks*."

How or why can you get "your" sign on my truck as I'm plowing your drives?
and why would I put your sign on my truck.

Next what stops me from knocking on the door,
introducing myself and taking over the account?
then I will earn the $40 all for myself.

Thanks for getting me a new customer plowez...


----------



## SyrLightscapes (Jan 31, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1785146 said:


> $28 out of a $40 drive...
> and only $40 to plow 6"-12"......
> 
> $28.00 to plow a drive with 6"-12" of snow.
> ...


We have had several clients request seasonal rates (they may have been a new homeowners, never considered a plow service, or whatever). I never said I would plow a large drive with 6-12" in it! You should try it before you knock it. Yes it is our names on the trucks so we build trust in the plowz customers and I'm sure their neighbors will call us not Plowz.

During a blizzard our company serviced 78 Plowz driveways in one event. Keep in mind some drives pay $60-70 after they take their cut during high snowfall events. Don't companies keep backup trucks in case your truck goes down....why not use that truck to plow for Plowz and then if a main truck goes down stop accepting Plowz job. As an owner nothing pisses me off more than paying for equipment that just sits around in case I need it.

As far as payment goes we have been getting paid within 14 days of service. What other national does that? I laugh when I see some idiot working for USM plowing a rite aid getting paid to jump through hoops for $150 to clear a 2-5" storm and apply salt.

Yes we do have to use our gen liability with Plowz. I think if everyone boycotted the nationals it would do us all a lot of good. However that will never happen.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

but you did, As you can't control the size of the drive.
if someone calls with a large drive and it has 6"-12" in it is plowz going to turn then away? 
Or find a sucker to do it?

Soooo, you have magnetic signs? I have to get from somewhere/someone and put them over my Business name before I can plow for plowz?
That still doesn't stop me from knocking on the door and taking your client from plowz, does it?



SyrLightscapes;1785170 said:


> . I never said I would plow a large drive with 6-12" in it! You should try it before you knock it. Yes it is our names on the trucks so we build trust in the plowz customers and I'm sure their neighbors will call us not Plowz.


Why not?
Because I.you/we then have to hire an "competent" part-time employee to drive it.
At the rates given and that I/we/you have to carry not just general automotive liability INS but commercial liability INS.
Workman's comp, pay role taxes, equipment operational costs, you/I/we would be loosing money at plowz low rates.



SyrLightscapes;1785170 said:


> During a blizzard our company serviced 78 Plowz driveways in one event. Keep in mind some drives pay $60-70 after they take their cut during high snowfall events. Don't companies keep backup trucks in case your truck goes down....why not use that truck to plow for Plowz and then if a main truck goes down stop accepting Plowz job. As an owner nothing pisses me off more than paying for equipment that just sits around in case I need it.


plowz is a want-a-be national.
I see not difference between Simbolt other than they pay out more.
plowz is a middleman.



SyrLightscapes;1785170 said:


> As far as payment goes we have been getting paid within 14 days of service. What other national does that? I laugh when I see some idiot working for USM plowing a rite aid getting paid to jump through hoops for $150 to clear a 2-5" storm and apply salt.


I/we/you have to carry not just general automotive liability INS but, commercial liability INS.

Gen liability INS does not cover plowing snow for money...


SyrLightscapes;1785170 said:


> Yes we do have to use our gen liability with Plowz. I think if everyone boycotted the nationals it would do us all a lot of good. However that will never happen.


I'm very close to calling plowz a bunch of lowballers......


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Before I say anything, I am not a contractor for plowz or anything like that but based on what I have seen, it seems to me that this whole Plowz idea works very well on paper. But once you get out there and start doing work there are so many unknowns I feel that it would just fall apart. Just my .02


----------



## SyrLightscapes (Jan 31, 2014)

What are you talking about.....magnetic signs? I don't put a Plowz logo over our company logos lol. My company name is on the truck...customer orders it through plows but then our company shows up. They and their neighbors see us as the ones who come. Do they call us or use Plowz next? That is up to the client. In most cases they don't require regular plowing(husband is out of town or some other reason). 

Every market is different....we have serviced residential driveways about 32 times this season. Price per push will vary greatly across the US. I have no clue if our rates paid are the same through Plowz as another market.

Wouldn't you be carrying those insurances anyways? 

Plowz is just extra income for those who want it....certainly not something to hire a new employee for.

Price paid for a driveway is based on size. Prices go up under heavy snow events.


----------



## SyrLightscapes (Jan 31, 2014)

As I type this there is a driveway/job avail on my phone for Plowz that is a pain in the butt and not worth it....as a contractor for Plowz I am NOT obligated to accept and it sits there until someone does or the customer cancels.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I know that if you post ANYTHING questioning how this works on their facebook page, they delete your comments, and block you. Well ya can't do that here PLOWZ. So shove it!


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sawboy;1785203 said:


> I know that if you post ANYTHING questioning how this works on their facebook page, they delete your comments, and block you. Well ya can't do that here PLOWZ. So shove it!


I'm guessing by this post this was an experience you had?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

scooter97;1723959 said:


> Yep, need to fax or email them your proof of insurance.


And that is easily forged, and who's verifying it? Thousands of low ballers, making false insurance paper work. Ya really think they can go through all that?

This app is a hack, lowballers dream! Just another national.......but a cute one because it's an app.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1785205 said:


> I'm guessing by this post this was an experience you had?


Yep! I posted to their ad that popped up on my page, and the next ad that showed up, my comment was gone, and I was banned from posting. The good news is this though, I posted about how shady that is on my own page, and got in the neighborhood of 80 likes, and 30 comments. And everyone agreed, it makes them look like they got something to hide. :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SyrLightscapes;1742153 said:


> To date have serviced about 50 driveways using this service. We have had no issues in regards to payment (always received within 14 days). Driveways pay 70% of what is shown on your phone (less taxes as well).
> 
> Example; In our area we will see a driveway come in for $43.20 which is a $40 driveway plus tax. We get paid 70% of $40 = $28.00
> 
> ...


Wasn't Plowz started by a couple guys in Syracuse? You sound more like a payrolled employee of Plowz than a contractor plowing for them. I could be wrong, but your post seems like a infomercial for Plowz than someone with a true experience.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

WIPensFan;1785231 said:


> Wasn't Plowz started by a couple guys in Syracuse? You sound more like a payrolled employee of Plowz than a contractor plowing for them. I could be wrong, but your post seems like a infomercial for Plowz than someone with a true experience.


His company is also mentioned on their website


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

"As a subcontractor for Plowz we have been very satisfied with their prompt payment and customer service. A text or phone call is always answered instantly and they go out of their way to make sure we have what we need to get the job done. I would highly recommend Plowz for any contractor looking to add additional plowing income to their existing routes."

- Syracuse Lightscapes

This was taken from their website, I'm assuming thats him.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1785236 said:


> "As a subcontractor for Plowz we have been very satisfied with their prompt payment and customer service. A text or phone call is always answered instantly and they go out of their way to make sure we have what we need to get the job done. I would highly recommend Plowz for any contractor looking to add additional plowing income to their existing routes."
> 
> - Syracuse Lightscapes
> 
> This was taken from their website, I'm assuming thats him.


Ahh, there we go! Now I'm sure he has a vested interest.

Thanks for finding that.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

WIPensFan;1785239 said:


> Ahh, there we go! Now I'm sure he has a vested interest.
> 
> Thanks for finding that.


Good catch guys :salute:


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea, I was looking around on there earlier and saw that and was thinking his username was the same so i double checked and sure enough


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, and $28.00 for a driveway with 6-12" of snow? Lowballer heaven


----------



## SyrLightscapes (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha this forum is great. I just join and receive this type of welcome. No, I have no affiliation with Plowz other than using their service. One of their founders met a few of my employees this past fall and gave them information about the service they were starting. I contacted them as it sounded too good to be true (extra work when I want it and no contract requiring me to perform).

I wish I was on their payroll for infomercials rather than plowing. My company is one of the many providers in the Syracuse area where they started. I was simply trying to provide you guys information, good and bad. If you plan to hire an employee or just plow for Plowz you are kidding yourself. The work only comes on larger storms and can be inconsistent. 

Would I look like more of a legit plow guy if my signature listed how many plows I have, the trucks they are mounted to, how many shovels I have, etc? 

I have dealt with other Nationals that were a nightmare. This thread was started requesting information from contractors wanting more info. That is all I was trying to do was help out....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think this has been beat to death, and back, so I'm going ton close this out for now guys and suggest everyone move on

thanks :waving:


----------

